# Sick after iui



## Fidgit (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello

I try for our second baby had diui in 2010 and got our beautiful daughter, so we are trying for number two.  
Had clomid day 2-6 scan on day 10 worried I had over stimulated as 3 good size folicals.  Any way told to test for surge got that yesterday went in they scanned me first all ok two good folicals so had iui .  All good but last night felt very sick then very bad diareah. Then was sick could not even keep water in , not all out feel a lot better .  Anyone else had this !!!! Going back for second diui this afternoon .  I do always feel a very little sick when I ovulate ,  so wounded if this is just my body reaction !!!  Never happened last time .


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi


I was very constipated after having IUI treatment, had clomid, Puregon. I had twins and later found our I had gallstones. Do check with your dr , a simple ultrasound can tell.


Good luck


Hope x


----------

